# Metal piece clinking around inside steering wheel



## tjcecil6 (Apr 2, 2016)

1998 nissan sentra gxe. Recently I started hearing clicking coming from my steering wheel while turning (not the CV joint clicking from the axles, but I sound from INSIDE the steering wheel). Then yesterday it sounds like whatever was making that noise has now completely broken off and is now clunking around inside the airbag area every time I turn the steering wheel. I popped off the side cover for the steering wheel and was able to peek in and determine what is moving around. It looks like a big metal piece with a yellow sticker on it located near the top of the air bag cavity (it is not completely detached so it stays in that general area). I would attach a picture but I have no clue how to do that on this forum. Horn works, cruise control works. Anyone have a guess at what this piece is? And thoughts on repairs?


----------



## tjcecil6 (Apr 2, 2016)

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B2RQAVYYfzqJMnBhNHdYZmthODNRdTV4S3hOY2VpdE1xYVNJ


----------



## OhmsLaw (Mar 29, 2016)

Disconnect the battery for at least one minute. An airbag firing is a lethal force designed to cancel out another lethal force (a crash).

It's even worse nowadays with metal shards possibly hitting your carotid artery or blinding you, not to mention the 175 dB impulse noise that may permanently damage your hearing.

Working on cars is dangerous and I'd guess health insurance premiums for mechanics (vs. desk jockeys) would show this.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It could be a weight used to cut down vibration; I've had it happen to my Hardbody a number of years ago. They will separate and fall of the bracket they to which they are mounted. If that's the case, you'll need to remove the air bag, remove the weight and re-install the air bag. Just toss the weight in the trash; you won't even notice it's missing if that's what it is.


----------

